# Where / What / When



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Feb Species Location 
Big Redfish, Trout, Black Drum Cape Canaveral area 
Sharks in close, Tarpon, some Dolphin, African Pompano, Permit Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Sailfish, Kingfish, Seatrout Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Sailfish, Swordfish, Kingfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Amberjack, Bonito, African Pompano and Peacock Bass (temperature dependant) Miami to Coconut Grove 
Redfish, Trout, Pompano, Mackerel, Cobia, Snapper, Jack Crevalle, Ladyfish, Grouper, plus Big Tarpon, Snook (if Gulf > 75°) 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Sailfish, Tuna, Kingfish, Amberjack, Bonefish, Barracuda, Sharks, Seatrout, Redfish, Snook, some Tarpon weather permitting Upper & Middle Keys 
Sailfish, Kingfish, Blackfin Tuna, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper, Permit in Gulf Key West 
Mar 
Big Redfish, Trout, Black Drum Cape Canaveral area 
Sharks in close, Sailfish, Jacks, Kingfish, Permit, some Cobia Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Sailfish, Swordfish, Kingfish, Seatrout Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Sailfish, Swordfish, Kingfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Amberjack, Bonito, Tarpon and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Tarpon, Snook Best, Trout, Reds, Pompano, Jack Crevalle, Ladyfish 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Blackfin Tuna, Dolphin, Amberjack, Marlin on seamounts and humps, Sailfish, Bonefish, Barracuda, Sharks, Seatrout, Redfish, Snook, some Tarpon Upper & Middle Keys 
Blackfin Tuna, Dolphin, Amberjack, Marlin at the Wall, Sailfish, Kingfish, Cobia, Bonefish, Trout, Jacks Key West 
Apr 
Big Redfish, Tarpon, Snook, Jack Crevalle Cape Canaveral area 
Kingfish, Swordfish, Permit, Snook Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Blackfin Tuna, Dolphin, Seatrout Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Amberjack, Bonito, Tarpon and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Tarpon, Snook Best, Reds, Sharks, Jack Crevalle, Ladyfish 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Blackfin Tuna, Big Dolphin, Amberjack, Marlin at seamounts and humps, Sailfish, Kingfish, Black Grouper, Mutton Snapper. Tarpon season really begins - Bonefish, Barracuda, Sharks, Seatrout, Redfish possible Upper & Middle Keys 
Blackfin Tuna, Big Dolphin, Marlin at the Wall, Kingfish, Grouper, Snappers Key West 
May 
Big Redfish, Tarpon, Snook, Jack Crevalle Cape Canaveral Area 
Kingfish, Dolphin, Swordfish, Sailfish, Wahoo, Blackfin Tuna Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Blackfin Tuna, Dolphin, Barracuda, Seatrout Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Dolphin, Amberjack, Blackfin Tuna, Tarpon, Blue Marlin and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Big Tarpon Boca Grande to Sanibel 
Tarpon, Snook, Shark 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Dolphin, Blackfin Tuna, Amberjacks, Tarpon, Bonefish, Barracuda, Sharks, Seatrout, Snapper, Ladyfish, Snook, Jacks, Redfish possible Upper & Middle Keys 
Blackfin Tuna, Skipjacks, Bonito, Dolphin, Amberjacks, big Sharks, Tarpon, Cobia, Permit Key West 
Jun 
Big Redfish, Tarpon, Snook, Jack Crevalle Cape Canaveral area 
Swordfish, Bonito, Blackfin Tuna Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Swordfish, Tarpon, Dolphin, Bonito, Barracuda Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Dolphin, Swordfish, Sailfish, Blue Marlin, Blackfin Tuna, Wahoo, Skipjack Tuna and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Big Tarpon Boca Grande to Sanibel 
Tarpon, Snook Best, Sharks, Permit show up 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Dolphin, Tarpon, great Redfishing, Bonefish, Barracuda, Sharks, Seatrout, Snapper, Ladyfish, Snook, Jacks Upper & Middle Keys 
Tarpon, Bonefish, Snappers, Permit, Dolphin, Blue Marlin Key West 
Jul 
Big Redfish, Tarpon, Snook, Jack Crevalle Cape Canaveral area 
Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Bonito Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Dolphin, Swordfish, Bonito, Barracuda Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Dolphin, Swordfish, Blue Marlin, Wahoo, Skipjack Tuna and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Tarpon, Snook, Permit hot action, Spanish Mackeral, Jack Crevalle 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Dolphin, Great Redfishing and Bonefishing, Tarpon, Snook, Goliath Grouper Upper & Middle Keys 
Tarpon, Permit, Snapper, Grouper, Bonefish, Sharks, Dolphin Key West 
Aug 
Big Redfish, Tarpon, Snook, Jack Crevalle Cape Canaveral area 
Wahoo, Swordfish, Bonito Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Dolphin, Swordfish, Barracuda Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Dolphin, Swordfish, Wahoo, Skipjack Tuna and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Tarpon, Snook, Permit hot action, Spanish Mackeral, Jack Crevalle 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Dolphin, Great Redfishing and Bonefishing, Tarpon, Snook, Goliath Grouper Upper & Middle Keys 
Dolphin, Blue Marlin, Tarpon, Permit Key West 
Sep 
Big Redfish, Tarpon, Snook, Jack Crevalle Cape Canaveral area 
Wahoo, Swordfish, Kingfish, Dolphin, Seatrout, Snook, Tarpon Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Dolphin, Swordfish, Wahoo Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Dolphin, Wahoo, Skipjack Tuna and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Tarpon, Snook, Permit hot action, Spanish Mackeral, Jack Crevalle 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Great Redfishing and Bonefishing, Snook, small Tarpon, Dolphin, occasional Blue Marlin on seamounts Upper & Middle Keys 
Dolphin, Tuna, occasional Wahoo, occasional Blue Marlin, Kingfish, Deep water bottom fish, Permit in Gulf Key West 
Oct 
Big Redfish, Tarpon Cape Canaveral area 
Sailfish, Swordfish, Dolphin, Kingfish Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Dolphin, Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Wahoo, occasional Dolphin and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Tarpon, Snook, Permit hot action, Reds, Trout, Spanish Mackerel, Jack Crevalle - Plus special Beach Walking guided trips on Marco Island for Ladyfish, Jacks, Pompano, Seatrout, Snook 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Dolphin, Tuna, Kingfish, Excellent Bonefishing, Tarpon, Snook, Patch reef species, Dolphin, Kingfish Upper & Middle Keys 
Sailfish, some Dolphin, some Kingfish, occasional Yellowfin Tuna, occasional Blue Marlin, Tarpon, Permit, and bottom fish Key West 
Nov 
Big Redfish, Trout Cape Canaveral area 
Sailfish, big Dolphin, Swordfish Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Dolphin, Sailfish, Kingfish, Swordfish Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Small Sailfish, Kingfish, Dolphin and Peacock Bass Miami to Coconut Grove 
Redfish, Trout, Pompano, Mackerel, Cobia, Snapper, Tarpon, Jack Crevalle, Grouper available (affected by cold fronts) 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Blackfin Tuna, Kingfish, Dolphin, Sailfish, Excellent Bonefishing, some Tarpon, Snook, Trout Upper & Middle Keys 
Sailfish, Blackfin Tuna, Kingfish, Cero Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, Cobia, Dolphin, Wahoo, Permit, Snapper Key West 
Dec 
Big Redfish, Trout Cape Canaveral Area 
Sailfish, big Dolphin Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Dolphin, Sailfish, Kingfish Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Some Small and Large Sailfish, Kingfish, occasional Wahoo and Cobia and Peacock Bass (weather dependant) Miami to Coconut Grove 
Redfish, Trout, Pompano, Mackerel, Cobia, Snapper, Ladyfish, Grouper available (affected by cold fronts) 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Sailfish, Blackfin Tuna, Kingfish, Dolphin, Wahoo, Excellent Bonefishing, some Tarpon, Snook, Redfish, Patch reef species - Snapper, Grouper Upper & Middle Keys 
Sailfish, Blackfin Tuna, Wahoo, Kingfish, Cero Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, Cobia, Dolphin, Permit, Snapper Key West 
Jan 
Big Redfish, Trout, Black Drum Cape Canaveral area 
Sailfish, Sharks in close, Jacks, Tarpon, Permit, African Pompano Jupiter to Boca Raton 
Tarpon, Sailfish, Kingfish, Seatrout Pompano to Ft. Lauderdale 
Swordfish, Sailfish, Kingfish, Cobia, Amberjack, African Pompano, occasional Dolphin and Peacock Bass (weather dependant) Miami to Coconut Grove 
Redfish, Trout, Pompano, Mackerel, Cobia, Snapper, Jack Crevalle, Grouper (weather dependant) 10,000 Islands Area (Chokoloskee to Naples) 
Sailfish, Blackfin Tuna, Amberjacks, Bonito, Kingfish, Bonefish, Barracuda, Sharks, Seatrout, Redfish, Snook, varied reef species, some Tarpon Upper & Middle Keys 
Blackfin Tuna, Kingfish, Sailfish, Amberjacks, Bonito, Bonefish, Snook, Redfish, Trout, Cobia, Permit in the Gulf Key West


----------

